# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Line Chart - Horizontal is months, vertical is lables and totals

## Shruder

Hello, 

I am having issues getting this line chart to line up the way I want it (attached excel). 

I want to grab the months of Jul-20 to Dec -20 in row 3 of sheet1, and display that up top as horizontal. 

Then grab A7:A9 vertical lables from sheet1. And also grab G7:M9 for data to display across horizontal. 

any ideas? 

chart.PNG

Chart Data.PNG

----------


## MrShorty

I wasn't sure of all the details, but this should be close:

1) I selected A7:A9 -> Ctrl -> select G7:M9 to get a multi-area selection
2) Insert -> Line chart. Excel defaults to count numbers on the horizontal axis, A7:A9 as the series names/labels, and each row in G7:M9 as the values it charts for each series.
3) To get the dates on the horizontal axis, I pull up the select data dialog -> Edit horizontal category axis labels -> Tell it to use G3:M3 (which technically corresponds to Jun to Dec rather than Jul to Dec. I wasn't sure which one you intended).

That should be close to what you describe.

----------

